# Im ready to go blonde



## southcitybabe (May 1, 2007)

Ok can anyone help, Im currently brown and honey blonde,

I had dyed black hair a year ago and had 3 pre lightening bleach sessions with a 3-4 month break inbetween coloring, my 3rd coloring she left the bleach on too long and made my hair like chewing gum and straw like, But this was back in august last year and I havent had any dye in my hair apart from 2-3 month ago when I went to have my T section done which was just my regrowth at the top also I've had alot of the damnged hair cut out and had alot of treatments to repair any left over damaged.

It feels back to normal now, but my roots are grown long underneath where shes not done the root, and the top of my hair the roots are showing again.

So basicly Im wondering if its ok to buy a box dye and do it at home myself and try a blonde, My natural color is darkest blonde according to my hairdresser, but to me it looks brown. Would I be safe to do this?


----------



## _withoutYou (May 1, 2007)

I'm going dirty blonde once my bangs grow out.

What I do is I bleach my hair TWICE then color it with an ash blonde shade.

I think it's totally up to you, if you know a lot about coloring your hair then go for it but if not i'd suggest getting it done professionally.


----------



## katnahat (May 1, 2007)

Save yourself the pain. Pay the money to have it done professionally. Trying to get brown hair to go blonde is not easy. A novice can wind up with orange hair. Believe me I know. I had to go right back out and get brown to cover up my handy work.




I had to go a WHILE with weird brown hair before I could color again.

Just a side note: It's really hard to cover up orange with brown.


----------



## justdragmedown (May 1, 2007)

when i had my hair blonde. I went to the salon to get the entire head done. This was because I have color treated hair that I had doen at home and a salon. After I took it platinum I went to sallys and got the products I would need to touch up my roots since my hair is naturally DARK brown. Ill see if I can find some pics.


----------



## tforani (May 2, 2007)

I dyed my hair blond once also. You CAN do it by yourself, but just be sure to bleach it enough at the roots or like the previous poster said, you will get a strange orange color. Not sure why dark hair goes through that, but it does. So if you are set to do it yourself, use a bleach and do it two times if necessary, then wait a day, and use a blond hair dye to get it to even out.

It will be dry, but just condition it a LOT. I went from dark brown to platinum blond this way, I don't recommend people do it, but if it's just your roots, you might be ok.

If you freak out you can still go to the salon!

Let us know how it goes!


----------



## southcitybabe (May 2, 2007)

I didnt really want to bleach it but wouldnt a blonde dye work? I looked at a few they didnt have anything really blonde but the blonde ones showed they would work on medium brown to send it a golden color

I might actually just get aload of blonde highlights to see if it works, maybe do a test at home and see how it turns out or go to a salon


----------



## tforani (May 2, 2007)

Oh I see what you mean. In my experience a box color will lighten in one to two shades, if that is enough for you then go for it! I just know when I did mine REALLY blond, I had to use bleach. If worse came to worse, if you use the dye and it doesn't lighten enough, you can still use bleach over it, it will just be a wee bit dry. Hope to help a little and good luck!


----------

